# Bronchoscopy w/aspiration via tracheostomy



## debiwill (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Is it appropriate to use the bronchoscopy CPT codes for therapeutic aspiration when the procedure is done via a tracheostomy? There is only one CPT code that states 'tracheobronchoscopy" (31615). All of the other bronchoscopy code descriptions (in the Ingenix Coder's desk reference for procedures) state nasal or oral approach. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks much!

Debie Williams, CPC


----------



## sslater (Jul 1, 2011)

We have a case like this and yes 31615 is the code we use for it...


----------



## debiwill (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your help!


----------

